# Tutty Fruity



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

That turned out great!

I'm not sure what I like more, the fruit in the eye sockets or the fruit that's carved to say "IT"..


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

So was this made for a certain event, or did you just make it for the fun of it? Looks awesome, a great way to display and serve some fruit!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mmmm, looks tasty


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Now that's using your head! Love the idea and it came out great.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Now I'm craving fresh fruit


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

thats cool!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

She lives in your house Spook!..?


Spooky1 said:


> Now I'm craving fresh fruit


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

OMG! That has to the best use for my skull bowl ever! Bravo Randyaz! I am posting that on my Facebook. Love the pickle sign, hahahahaha.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

How did you do the brain? I love it


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

delicious looking skull.


----------

